# raised panel w/ undercutter



## Pepsi (Sep 5, 2010)

May build my own kitchen cabinets, will need to buy a raised panel bit. I like the idea of raised panel bit with undercutter. Does anyone know if the undercutter may be removed for use on drawer fronts so that the profile will match my cabinet doors made with the same bit with the undercutters ? I would be grateful for any thoughts and/or advice on this subject.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If there's a nut on top of the shaft then you should be able to take it off but you might need a spacer, extra bearing or a stack of washers to replace the cutter with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Take a hard look at the set below it will have all the bits you need.

6-Pc Cabinet Making Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Build stronger, better-fitting cabinets with less work, using Marc Sommerfeld's Fail-safe Cabinetmaking System and this bit set.

6-Pc Cabinet Making Set

Marc has redesigned every bit in this set with the following improvements and upgrades.

All 6 bits are perfectly matched in height.

The stile and rail cutters engagement of the tongue and groove was made deeper to 1/2".
A. This makes joints stronger and now it matches the engagement of the shaper cutters.
B. Makes figuring door part sizes easier.

The drawer front bit is made much larger in diameter for a deeper cut, plus we added the roundover at the bottom to give it an ogee look. Now your drawer front matches the door front edge detail.

The door edge bit was also made larger, plus shallower to allow for ease of mounting 35mm European hinges.

The matching flush trim bit has a shear angle to produce superior cuts.

The raised panel cutter is the largest diameter in the industry at 3 1/2". It includes a back cutter, which allows machining of the front and back of the panel in the same pass, giving you exactly the thickness you need for the panel to fit exactly in the stile and rails. An additional 1 1/4" diameter bearing is included to allow you to make two separate passes when doing arched raised panel work.

Machines materials from 3/4" to 7/8" thick.

Available in Cove or Ogee profile.

6-Pc. Cabinetrmaking Bits

01001 1/2" Shank Panel Cutter
01015 1/2" Shank Ogee Raised Panel Cutter w/Back Cutter
01002 1/2" Shank Flush Trim Bit
01003 1/2" Shank Ogee Drawer Bit
01004 1/2" Shank Ogee Door Bit
02001 1/2" Shank Rail & Stile Pattern/Cope

Bearings 688ZZ & HC318DZZ & R4AZZ & R3ZZ & 608ZZ 



Gregory Scott said:


> May build my own kitchen cabinets, will need to buy a raised panel bit. I like the idea of raised panel bit with undercutter. Does anyone know if the undercutter may be removed for use on drawer fronts so that the profile will match my cabinet doors made with the same bit with the undercutters ? I would be grateful for any thoughts and/or advice on this subject.


----------



## Pepsi (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Scott.
I use the Sommerfeld bits & the quality is great. I don't usually use the drawer front bit. I like to use the door edge bit so the drawer & door edges match. I prefer the crisper detail of the door edge bit. The set allows you to use either or mix & match. Here's a picture using the set with the drawer done with the drawer edge bit & the doors done with the door edge bit. The second picture uses the door edge bit on all parts.

6-Pc Cabinet Making Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice work James.

I'd love to that kind of work when I "grow up"


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Big Steve said:


> Nice work James.
> 
> I'd love to that kind of work when I "grow up"


Thanks.


----------



## Pepsi (Sep 5, 2010)

James,Thanks for the insight. I could only dream of acheiving results as amazing as your 2 great examples. Thanks again,Scott


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Gregory Scott said:


> James,Thanks for the insight. I could only dream of acheiving results as amazing as your 2 great examples. Thanks again,Scott


Thanks Scott. I used the Sommerfeld bits to make these. Ha also sells the DVD's on building with his bits & you could also use info with other brands.The cabinetmaking set is on sale. The DVD's are usually half price if you order a bit set at the same time. I would ask if you don't see it advertised.


----------



## Pepsi (Sep 5, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has experience with the more economical set from Woodline?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

Not with the Woodline set but I have many economical sets and they do a good job also so to say you don't need to drop a ton of money to get a good job from your bits..and you don't need a big router to get the job done see the last link below.

3pc 12° w/Backcutter Panel & Class R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

2 pc 1/4" SH Cove Panel & Rev. Class R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

1pc 1 2 SH 15 Raised Panel w Back Cutter Router Bit items in Super Carbide Tools store on eBay!

NOTE the FREE shipping on the link below ,that helps with the bottom line.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/yonico/m.ht...765689&_trksid=p4340.m444&_trksid=p4340.l2562
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raised-Pane...896929845?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item336e7ba835


http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

==



Gregory Scott said:


> Wondering if anyone has experience with the more economical set from Woodline?


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> Take a hard look at the set below it will have all the bits you need.
> 
> ...


theres a great youtube video showing the use of this bit set too that really sells them. I wish his bits came in a bit bigger sizes though, i do a lot of larger raised panels (2x2 feet) and the bits just arent quite big enough to look right


----------

